# الطريقة السحرية لاستلام الأعمدة بدون أجهزة مساحية أو كيف تستلم الأعمدة بدون معلم !!



## سيف الدين مرزوق (25 مايو 2006)

بعض الملاحظات حول طرق استلام الأعمدة
شوف يا سيدي هناك عدة نصائح لاستلام الاعمدة بما يحافظ على رأسيتها ( شاقوليتها ) كما يقول الزملاء من سوريا
*1- اعداد خطة للاستلام :**
*ذلك بتصور طريقة القياس في جميع الاتجاهات و الزوايا التي يجب التأكد منها و بشكل عام يجب أن تشمل تلك الخطة ما يلي :
1-1 / قياس جميع المحاور الأفقية و الراسية و اتجاهاتها بواسطة شريط القياس و الخيطان و التأكد من الزوايا القائمة و أقترح دائما عمل ما يشبه الخنزيرة بشد خيطان على اتجاهات الأعمدة الخارجية
و التأكد من توازي باقي الاتجاهات معها يعني فكر قبل بدء الاستلام و لا تبدأ التفكير من الصفر بعد بدء عملية الاستلام 
1-2/ استخدام ميزان الخيط ( الشاقول ) للتأكد من استقامة الاعمدة الخارجية للدور العلوي مع الدور الأرضي و ذلك باسقاط الخيط من نهاية ارتفاع عمود الدور العلوي حتى نهاية اسفل عمود الدور الأرضي و التأكد من تساوي المسافة بين جانب نجارة عمود الدور العلوي مع الجانب المماثل لعمود الدور الأرضي مع مراعاة الفرق بين السطح النظيف للخرسانة المصبوبة و سمك تجليد العمود ( يعني لو قست 10 سم على نجارة العمود ستقيس 12.5 بالطبع على وجه الخرسانة المصبوبة و اقترح وزن أول عمود و آخر عمود في كل جانب من المبنى و ضبط باقي الأعمدة بينهما على نفس الاتجاه على الخيط
ملحوظة :
لا يتم اجراء الخطوة السابقة اثناء هبوب الرياح حتى لا تؤثر عل راسية ميزان الخيط و يمكن تعليق وزن كبير في ميزان الخيط لمقاومة تأثير الرياح الخفيفة و زمان كانوا يسقطون الثقل في وعاء ملئ بالزيت الثقيل حتى تصعب حركته 
*2- اعداد لوحة الاستلام*
نفس لوحة المحاور و الأعمدة - و يا حبذا لو كان لديك نسخة مرسومة على الأوتوكاد حتى يمكنك حذف البيانات الغير ضرورية في عملية الاستلام حت لا تمتلأ اللوحة بالبيانات و تكون مزعجة - و ذلك لتحويل الخطة التي اعددتها الى لوحة فلا يصح أن تشتت تفكيرك اثناء الاستلام بجمع و طرح و ضرب و قسمة و بالتالي تفقد تركيزك و تتعرض للخطأ و يجب تسجيل ما يلي على هذه اللوحة
2-1 / تسجيل القياسات بطريقة تراكمية بمعنى لو عند ثلاث محاور متوالية 3 م و 4 م و 10م تسجل القاسات كالتالي : 3 ثم 7 ثم 17 
2-2 / تغطية قياسات جميع المحاور و الاتجاهات التي ستقيسها على الطبيعة على اللوحة حتى تتحرك في عملية الاستلام بثقة من يعرف من أين يبدأ كما يعرف خطوته القادمة و لا تدع غيرك يوجهك
2-3 / تسجيل نماذج و قطاعات الأعمدة على اللوحة
*3- خطوات الاستلام :*الاستلام المرحلي افضل كثيرا من الاستلام مرة واحدة حتى لا تفقد نشاطك البدني و الذهني و بالتالي تتعجل و تمل أثنا عملية الاستلام و ذلك كما يلي:
3-1 / استلام تحطيط الأعمدة و هذه هي أهم مرحلة حيث تتم عملية الوزن الراسي مع أعمدة الدور الأرضي و يتم القياس التراكمي للمحاور ( و ذلك يعني أن تمد شريط القياس من البداية حتى النهاية و تجميع القياسات بشكل متوالي أثناء الاستلام) و ليس قياس كل محور بشكل مستقل لأن ذلك يسبب تجميع الأخطاء يعني لو كل بعد به خطأ 2 مم في القراءة على سبيل المثال و- ذلك قد يكون مقبولا في القياس اليدوي - و قمت بقياس 10 محاور ينتج عن ذلك 2 سم خطأ تراكميو يجب أن يتم عمل (حطتين بينهما حطة) -حلوة دي- و يتم وزن الحطة الراسية مع الحطة العلوية و يتم شد خيط بينهما للتأكد من استقامة الحطة الوسطى و مع احترامنا للجميع احذر من تلاعب بعض الأخوة من النجارين أثناء عملية الوزن!!
كما أحب أن أنبه الى ضرورة معاينة الأعمدة و اتجاهاتها و محاورها و مقارنتها باللوحة بشكل عام قبل البدء في القياسات لأنه أحيانا تبدأ في القياس و التدقيق و لا يلفت نظرك الخطأ في اتجاه الطول و العرض لقطاع العمود أو وجود العمود على محور خطأ أو نسيان عمود من الاصل لذلك أقترح اللف و الدوران حول الأعمدة ( ملحوظة اللف و الدوران حول الأعمدة فقط ) من جميع الاتجاهات و التأكد من العدد و الاتجاهات على كل محور 
(و لا داعي للدخول في مقارنة الشدة المصرية و الشدة السورية منع للاحراج)
3-2 / تحديد طول الأسياخ للحداد بحيث تستوفي الطول المطابق للمواصفات قبل قيام الحداد بالقص
3-3 / استلام الحدادة و الاهتمام بالتربيط و تركيب المباعدات للحفاظ على الغطاء الخرساني
3-4 / استلام النجارة و التأكد من تقوية العمود و جودة الأخشاب و عدم وجود فراغات بين الألواح و يفضل قص لوح على ارتفاع الصب حتى لا يزيد ارتفاع الخرسانة عن المطلوب و يفضل و ضع ( مثلوثة خشب أو بلاستيك في زوايا كل عمود حتى لا تتكسر الزوايا بعد فك النجارة
*ملحوظة خاصة بالأعمدة ذات الارتفاع الكبير :*
من المعروف عدم صب الخرسانة من ارتفاع يزيد عن 3 أمتار لذا و في حالة تنفيذ اعمدة ذات ارتفاع كبير يتم اعداد ثلاثة جوانب بالارتفاع الكامل للعمود و ذلك يحافظ على استقامة جوانب العمود و راسيته و يترك جانب على ارتفاع ثلاثة امتار يتم الصب من خلاله و بعد انتهاء صب كل عمود مباشرة يقوم النجار بتقفغيل الجانب الرابع لاستئناف الصب في نفس اليوم بدون فواصل انشائية و قد يعترض معظم المقاولين علي هذه الطريقة و قد يتعللوا بعد امكانية تنفيذها و لكني أؤكد لك أنني استعملها دائما

و أي خدمة يا هندسة


----------



## أبوكمال (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات


----------



## الحسون المدني (25 مايو 2006)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## اساسي (26 مايو 2006)

معلومة قيمة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود


----------



## عبدالعزيز الشاعر (26 مايو 2006)

شكرا المعلومة جات فى وقتها


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 مايو 2006)

الله يوفقك


----------



## المساعد 1 (26 مايو 2006)

الله يوفقك


----------



## EHAB SOBHY MOHAMED (31 مايو 2006)

thanks for all information


----------



## صقر سوريا (31 مايو 2006)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (7 يونيو 2006)

فقط أحببت أن أشير الى ضرورة الاهتمام بالوزن الرأسي لجوانب الكمرات المحيطية و الداخلية بالطبع و كذلك قياس محاور و أبعاد الكمرات حيث أنها تمثل جزءا من ارتفاع العمود


----------



## mido_132 (7 يونيو 2006)

thnksssssss


----------



## eng.emili2k5 (7 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا مهندس سيف يا بو الهندسة كلها ربنا يخليك
معلومات تحفة 
الف شكر يا باشا


----------



## طه محمد نور (8 يونيو 2006)

*السودان*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحباً بكل الزملاء
عندي لفت نظر في حالة استلام أعمدة الطوابق بعد الأرضي :-
1/ مراعاة تطابق السنترين خصوصاً في حالة العمود الملفوف لأغراض معمارية 
2/ مراعاة توازن العمود في حالة تصغير مقطعه في طابق تالي


----------



## mokh (8 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا هندسه ونتمى منك تكمله الموضوع باستلام جميع الاعمال مثل السقف واعمال التشطيبات


----------



## mokh (8 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## تميم مازن (9 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي أرجو دائما افادتنا من خبرتك العملية مع دعائنا لك بالتوفيق


----------



## Rani A. A. EL. (10 يونيو 2006)

thans a million for the informaions above


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (10 يونيو 2006)

أخي الحبيب طه
أود أن أسجل تحفظي على موضوع الأعمدة ( الملفوفة ) فهي تمثل بالنسبة لي قصور في الحل المعماري و الانشائي و هي تسبب ضعف جساءة الوصلات بين الأعمدة و الكمرات و بالتالي تقلل من مقاومة المنشأ للأحمال و خصوصا الأحمال الأفقية و لك جزيل الشكر على مرورك


----------



## silverfox (13 يونيو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع


----------



## newton2006 (13 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## من العراق (15 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على المساهمة وبالتوفيق انشاء الله.


----------



## ابن البلد (20 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي , ولدي بعض الملاحظات ,اولا:
بدل اسم الخنزيرة من الافضل استعمال اسم تحليقة أو أتريسسه . ولا يخفى عليك السبب
ثانيا :يمكن وضع الشاقول في دلو مياه بدلا من الزيت الثقيل.
ثالثا: على المهندس الذي ينوي استلام العمدان ان يكون على دراية بأساليب العمل التي يتبعها المقاولون , ولكي يتم له هذا يجب أن يقضي معهم بعض الوقت أثناء العمل لمراقبة وتسجيل طرق العمل........... 
رابعا : فلنقل أننا أنهينا أول طابق ونحن الان نستعد لرفع الطابق الثاني ,وعندنا أعمدة كثيرة في وسط البناية . أفضل طريقة لفحص العمدان أذا كانت في محلها ومقدار الغلط ان كان حصل هناك غلط في التنفيذ هو عمل محاور جديدة في داخل البناية والحفاظ عليها دون أن تعرقل العمال نهائيا .
وهذا أمر لا يعرف عمله الا القلائل من فحول المهندسين والمقاولين


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (21 يونيو 2006)

و الله تذكرة مهمة و اضافة قوية موضوع المحاور الجديدة داخل البناية 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_gallou (23 يوليو 2006)

:1: :12: بارك الله فيك يا مهندس سيف الدين مرزوق:55:


----------



## م مروان (24 يوليو 2006)

مشكور يا مهندس سيف 
اريد ان استفسر ادا فرضنا ان حدت ازاحة في العمود ولم يتنبه بها الابعد الصب فكيف نستطيع ان نصلح هذا الخطا


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (25 يوليو 2006)

اذا كانت الازاحة في اشاير العمود فقط و كانت بمقدار بسيط فهناك عدة حلول هي :
- زيادة قطاع العمود بحيث يحتوي حديد التسليح و ضبط حديد التسليح في زوايا النجارة و ذلك مع مراجعة الرسومات المعمارية حتى لا تتعارض هذه الزيادة مع التصميم المعماري
- عمل pedistal يعني شبه قاعدة جديدة فوق القاعدة و طبعا بابعاد اصغر من القاعدة الاساسية و يمكنك ضبط مكان حديد التسليح خلالها و طبعا يفضل تثبيت حديد التسليح الراسي للعمود بكامل طوله في هذه الحالة لأن طول الاشاير سيقل و طبعا هذا الحل يتأثر بمنسوب الحفر يعني لا بد من وجود فرق ارتفاع بين الدور الأرضي و ظهر القاعدة حتى يمكنك تنفيذه 
- اذا كانت الميدات Grade beams أعلى القواعد فيمكنك ايضا انشاء هذا pedistal مع الميدات و ضبط حديد التسليح ايضا و كذلكيفضل تثبيت حديد التسليح الراسي للعمود بكامل طوله في هذه الحالة لأن طول الاشاير سيقل 
و يكنك تعديل بعض الحلول السابقة حسب الحالة المقصودة 
و عموما اقصى ميل يمكن أن يحدث في حديد التسليح الراسي هو 1:6 
و لمقاومة ازاحة حديد التسليح الراسي للأعمدة ( الأشاير ) يفضل تنفيذ زاوية حديد التسليح للاشاير للخارج بدلا من الداخل


----------



## تامر حلاوة (13 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sho7ta2003 (13 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="11 70"] 
شاكرين ومهللين
[/frame]


----------



## احمد الديب (20 أغسطس 2006)

الله يفتح عليكو ا ولكن احب انوه علي (1)ملاحظة تقليل قطاع العمود في الادوار المتكررة يجب ان ناخد بالنا من ثابت العمود وعدم تغييره وقياس المسافة الخالصة بين الاعمدة اثناء الاستلام من الثابت الي الثابت (2)في اثناء تقليل عدد الاشاير يجب استخدام اشاير قيرة واشاير طويلة وذلك لخفض التكلفةومهندسين التنفيذ عارفين يعني ايه تخسيس الحديد واستخدام كانة بعيون لتحديد تكريب اشاير العمود المخفضة


----------



## م/ باسم حمدى على (21 أغسطس 2006)

thank you for this information


----------



## matardk (22 أغسطس 2006)

thank you for


----------



## م مروان (22 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورررررر


----------



## khaledhamed (23 أغسطس 2006)

معلم والله يا باش مهندس والله ينور بس عندك حل لمشكلة ان الاعمدة ممكن بتفتل بعد الصب (بتلف من جنب واحد)و بتسبب مشاكل فى المبانى


----------



## م:عبد الوهاب (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خير على ها المعلومات


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (24 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا مهندس خالد على التحية باللقب المحبب لنفسي
لكن أعتقد أن سبب ( فتل ) الأعمدة هو استخدام نوع من الشدات يسمى ( الشدة السورية ) مع تحياتنا طبعا للزملاء في سوريا و تقديرنا لهم و التسمية فقط من قبيل العرف و قد يكون الخطأ في التطبيق ( مش عايزين نزعل حبيبنا مهندس أبو بكر ) و هي تعتمد فقط على ( نهايز ) دعامات مائلة من قطاعات الخشب اللتزانة ذات القطاع الضعيف و هي منتشرة في الخليج 
و لكن للتعامل مع هذه المشكلة يتم الحفاظ على الخيوط الخاصة بوجه العمود مشدودة اثناء الصب و متابعة استواء جوانب العمود بحيث اذا حدثت مشكلة يتم ضطبها بسرعة قبل شك الخرسانة


----------



## الفنان الصغير (24 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد الديب (24 أغسطس 2006)

مشكلة الفتل دي برده بتيجي من استخدام الزراجين البلدي ال8 مم وان لم تستطيع استخدام زراجين افرنجي استخدم زراجين بلدي 6مم ولكن استلم التقوية بعد الزجنة واستلم الوزنة ويا ريت تراجع وزنة العمود بعد صبه مباشرة عشان لو في اي حاجة يمكن شحط العمود وهو طري واوعي تحل الامط بعد الصب عشان العمود ميشمش نفسه يفتل او ينفخ وشكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## AMSE (21 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور سياده المهندس.


----------



## salem ziad (21 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكككككككككككورررررر


----------



## تميم مازن (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا باش مهندس


----------



## المجاز (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك على مجهودك


----------



## bilal_izaddin (21 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخونا العزيز


----------



## aly_eng_alex (21 سبتمبر 2006)

thank u


----------



## omaryehia (21 سبتمبر 2006)

يجب مراعاه تتطابق المحاور بلادوار المتكرره وتقليليل التفاوات فى الراسيه حتى نتمكن من الحصول على استمراريه حديد التسليح


----------



## رؤف كريم (27 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا كشرا شكرا


----------



## eng/ahmed dobiaa (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا آمين يارب


----------



## eng_wael2004 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس


----------



## ENGRJAMAL74 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اخ سيف ما هو الفرق فى الميول الراسى المسموح به للعمود عند اسقاط الشاقول للتاكد من شاقولية العمود.
جمال


----------



## منجة (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرلك على هذه الإفادة


----------



## asad4444 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (28 نوفمبر 2006)

عزيزي م/جمال الفروق المسموح بها هي 0.50 سم كل 3.00 م ارتفاع بحد أقصى 2.50 سم بكامل ارتفاع المبنى الذي لا يتجاوز 30.00 م و ذلك حسب الكود المصري


----------



## م. تميم قحطاني (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*ممنوع يفتل العامود*



khaledhamed قال:


> معلم والله يا باش مهندس والله ينور بس عندك حل لمشكلة ان الاعمدة ممكن بتفتل بعد الصب (بتلف من جنب واحد)و بتسبب مشاكل فى المبانى


لازم يكون في رباطات للعامود
على المحورين ,x,y
والرباطين من كل ناحية
يعني أربعة علويين
وأربعة سفليين
كل عامود لازمه 8 رباطات
ممكن تستغني عن الرباط السفلي اذا عملت للعامود اطار سفلي فيكون محل لاأربعة التحتانيين
أما أربعة الرباطات العلويين فلا غنى عنهم
ساعتها العامود لازم يطلب اذن قبل ما يفتل ميليمتر واحد
يعني العامود راح يسألك مسموح لي أفتل يا باشمهندس ؟
ستقول له لا طريقة التنفيذ هذه تمنع
خليك يا عامود واقف زاوية


----------



## mousad1210 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود


----------



## fihonil (7 يناير 2007)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## ميدوميزو2 (13 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووور جدا جدا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (13 مايو 2007)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس


----------



## نورالبغداديه (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات


----------



## تركى مدنى (5 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م-اريج (5 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات ونحن في انتظار المزيد


----------



## Eng.Zizo (19 فبراير 2008)

معلومات رائعة ....

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## د. م. محمد الدهيبي (20 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا" اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## م محمود يسن (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا بشمهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الرصاص (23 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## حسام الهبيان (2 مارس 2008)

الموضوع جميل ورائع بس كان هايبقى احلى لو زودت فية صور كمان انا في حتة ما فهمتهاش بتاعت حطتين وحطة دي في اية باظبط؟؟؟
عندي طلب اخير لو ممكن تفاصيل استلام باقي العناصر من شدة السقف للسقف نفسة للتشطيبات واتعبك معايا وتبعتهالي على ال***** وجزاك الله خير
ال***** هوhos5patrick***********


----------



## حسام الهبيان (2 مارس 2008)

الموضوع جميل ورائع بس كان هايبقى احلى لو زودت فية صور كمان انا في حتة ما فهمتهاش بتاعت حطتين وحطة دي في اية باظبط؟؟؟
عندي طلب اخير لو ممكن تفاصيل استلام باقي العناصر من شدة السقف للسقف نفسة للتشطيبات واتعبك معايا وتبعتهالي على ال***** وجزاك الله خير
ال***** هوhos5patrick***********


----------



## خالد الغنيم (2 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ...


----------



## depo (3 مارس 2008)

(و لا داعي للدخول في
مقارنة الشدة المصرية و الشدة السورية منع للاحراج
انهو اشد يا هندسة وشكرا على المعلومات وخفة دمك


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (3 مارس 2008)

شكرا لكل الزملاء 
أما بخصوص الشدة المصرية و السورية الاثنين فيهم البركة ان شاء الله
أدعو الله أن ييسر لي الوقت لاستكمال باقي الأعمال و ارفاق صور توضيحية
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## علاءع (8 أبريل 2008)

;شكررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ابوالقسم (9 أبريل 2008)

مني ليك كل التحية على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي زودتنا بها وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## mohammed123 (9 أبريل 2008)

مشككككككككككور جدا يا باشمهندس علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## هاني سليمان (9 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اماني العمر (10 أبريل 2008)

شكرا...جزاك الله الف خير .....


----------



## medo84 (21 يوليو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## سحووره الأموره (22 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ريمي محمد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات رائعه؛؛؛
 جزاك الله ألف خير عليها


----------



## نورالبغداديه (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا المعلومة اخى


----------



## محمد وراثه (3 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمه ومرتبه ومنسقه بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه شكرا


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية ومشكورين على المجهود


----------

